# Terra-sorb Planting Gel



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

*whats up everyone. was looking through some old issues of HIGH TIMES and came across the following product. *

*TERRA-SORB PLANTING GEL*

*A big problem with outdoor growers is the threat of a dry season. Plants can't grow large without a constant supply of water. Terra-sorb planting gel or Soil Moist polymer crystals are just the ticket to help keep your root zone moist between rainfalls. You can double the water retention of your soil, and improve aeration properties at the same time. Each crystal absorbes over 100 times its weight in water, expanding to full capacitywhen water is present, then slowly releasing the water when conditions become dry. This provides a unique aeration quilty each time the crystals expand and contract. *
*A miracle of modern sience, the polymer material remains inert for several growing seasons, converting from its original crystalline state to a greatly expanded gelatinous state over and over, eventually breaking down into harmless potassium and silicate. The only way to take full advantage of a water polymer is to mix it during planting or transplanting. Directions on the package have solid guidelines for application. We suggest using atleast 1 lb. per 50 square-foot-plot. If you're growing in extremely arid climates, even polymers wont save you. Think about installing a reswvoir nearby. Water polymers are available at garden centers. Prices range from $10 for 1 lb. to $35 for 5 lb. *
*High Times 2003*
*Andre Grossmann*
*Brian Jahn*

*anybody ever used this before? *


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 27, 2006)

ya man my friend told me about these he says they are a must for a big grow and if u arent close to a water source.... every go get sumfor teh up coming season


----------

